
Google Voice invites on their way - zeedotme
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/06/google-voice-invites-on-their-way.html
======
empone
Has anyone gotten an invite?

~~~
TrevorJ
I haven't, and I signed up ages ago. But hey, it is getting closer at least.

